# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Vjersha gramatikë

## deep_blue

Emri dhe mbiemri prore në fjali
formojnë me tonelata ide,
folja  gjithmonë mbi kokë u rri,
përemri dhe numërori, përherë mbi re.

Kështu, të ndryshuara bashkërisht, fjalët  
formojnë fjali të thjeshtë, të përbërë,
që nga fundi i detit, mbi tokë, 
mbi fusha e malet, si një armatë e tërë.

Me shekuj janë endur këto fjalë nëpër këngë,
në të gjitha gjuhët e botës së lashtë e të re,
me pesë fjalë të tjera të pandryshueshme, 
të vëna pastaj  në një këngë të re. 

Shkëmbinjve dhe mureve të shpellave
pllakave argjile, papiruseve
fjalët kanë endur madhështinë kudo
edhe në ballët e dhëndurëve dhe nuseve.

Prandaj dhe sot mësojmë kategoritë e tyre
kur jemi në shkollë dhe në shtëpi
pa këto fjalë njeriu do ishte gjysmë,
gjysmë i gjymtë dhe pa liri.

----------


## deep_blue

*Vjersha për nënën*

Mësuesja na tha
të gjenim një vjershë,
një vjershë për nënën,
të vogël, të thjeshtë.

Shumë u mundova
po vjershën s’e gjeta,
as në internet
dhe as në gazeta.

Vëllai më tha	
kurrë s’ke me e gjet,
vjershën për nënën
duhet ta bësh vet.

Vjershën e nisa
me emrin nënë,
pastaj dy fjalë: 
Diell edhe Hënë.

Një buqetë me lule
dhe fjalën Ti,
dy përqafime
dhe shumë dashuri.

----------


## deep_blue

*Vjershat e javës*

Vjersha që lindi ditën e hënë 
pranoi të më ketë baba edhe nënë,
por nëse e them këtë pak më ndryshe
vjersha më pranoi për gjysh edhe gjyshe.

Vjersha që lindi ditën e martë 
doli të jetë pakës më e gjatë,
por kur filloi djepi t’i binte pak ngushtë
Vjershën nisa ta zvogëloj në grusht. 

Vjersha e ditës së mërkurë 
Lindi kryeneçe s’e mësova kurrë.
Shkrova dhe fshiva mbi trupin e saj,
nuk kishte gëzim, as këngë dhe as vaj.

Vjersha e ditës së enjte 
herë vlonte herë ziente, 
s’e dija çfarë donte e gjora vjershë
S’e dija çfarë t’i thosha në vesh.

Vjersha e së premtes me temperaturë
Më lindi ashtu papritmas në udhë,
S’erdhi ambulanca as dhe një doktor
Më vonë e shërova unë në kompjutor.

Pse ia fusni kot, vjershat kështu lindin?
PO!- dhe për fundjavë mund ta bëjnë pushim,
Po nuk më besuat provoni, ju bindin
Se vjersha nga ditët na jep një kuptim.

----------


## deep_blue

*VJERSHAT E POETËVE*


Sa herë më merr malli, them vargjet e tyre
Dhe mbushem e mbushem përplot dashuri
Them vargjet e tyre kur bëhem i madh 
Dhe dua të jem përsëri fëmijë.

Për ta galaktika ish një arrë e vogël 
Arrë e papjekur që rri varur në degë,
Ndërsa tërë planeti vetëm një gogël
E fshehur pas gjethes së blertë.

Vjershat e poetëve si një gurë mulliri
Ku secilën fjalë me durim e bluajnë
Pastaj të tjerë njerëz miellin e zënë
Me të fjalë të bardha gatuajnë.

----------


## deep_blue

Vjersha e popullit tim

Është apo s’është çorape e arnuar
e leshtë, e bardhë,
si drenushë e vrarë,
vjersha e përgjysmuar? 

Është apo s’është rrugicë pa ndriçim
mbrëmjeve vonë 
kur s’njeh të zonë,
vjersha në harrim? 

Është apo s’është krejt shqiptare
me të folme të re
dhe me paskajore, 
vjersha kosovare?

Është apo s’është urim e mallkim
Një varg më shumë
I hedhur në lumë,
Vjersha e popullit tim?

----------

